
Founder story – Casper Mattress - dmoon
http://davemoon.me/post/179589696233/casper-founder-story
======
dmoon
The cycle of private equity buyouts, recaps, and bankruptcies may be the
reason why buying a mattress was always a terrible experience. But it also
laid the groundwork for Philip Krim and the Casper team reinvent the mattress
industry.

I sat down with Philip and unboxed the story.

